# Any idea what this is?



## Copat

Anyone know what this and how to eliminate it?


----------



## Powhatan

Orchardgrass. No selective herbicide for cool season grass. You'll either have to physical remove with roots or spray non-selective glyphosate.


----------



## Copat

@Powhatan well dang - i wish I would have picked up on it sooner so I could hit with glyphosate and re seed but looks like I'll have to wait till next fall. There's too much for me to hand pull have a few decent sized patches now


----------



## Powhatan

I hand-pull mine when I notice it. A lot less now than when I started pulling four years ago. Noticed that stuff all over the yard after the house was built, must have been a seed contaminate with the cheap contractor's seed mix or straw cover.


----------



## Copat

Powhatan said:


> I hand-pull mine when I notice it. A lot less now than when I started pulling four years ago. Noticed that stuff all over the yard after the house was built, must have been a seed contaminate with the cheap contractor's seed mix or straw cover.


Probably what happened with me as well. My house was finished last fall. I killed off about 60-70% of it back in august and September. and seeded with lesco TTTF select. I guess I should have just killed off then entire yard because now ill be doing these sections next year....hindsight is 20/20 I guess.


----------

